# Tax - BoxerX Area: Scotland



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

This has been cross posted from another forum.

I am so worried about this dogs future.
I walk him for his owner but she is now going to advertise him on gumtree to get rid of him.
She is clueless and would give him to anyone.
he boxer x staff, entire and a big strong dog.
I dread to think what would happen if he fell into the wrong hands.
Certain groups from East Europe are holding dog fights and as the owner is Polish, that possibility is very real.
he now has seperation anxiety and has started chewing but his owner is out for long long periods every day and is very clueless about training and even how to say goodbye. BTW, she wont listen to good advice. Says discipline is barbaric!!!!!
So if any of you know someone who wants, what I strongly believe is, a great dog once he has been trained properly. He is very willing to please and likes his treats so should be a dawdle.
You can call me on 07722619531

the woman who wrote the above is from Edinburgh Scotland!

Pics of Taz





































even more info

Taz is a lovely friendly boisterous boxer x staff. He is small boxer size and fairly strong.
I have never seen any signs of aggression in him either with humans or dogs. I dont think he has had much contact with kids but I will check on that one.
When we have had him out, he has started walking really well with his mekuti harness. He is very friendly with dogs and people and has aleays had loads of fun playing with dogs of all sizes in the park. 
He is very very handsome and is always drawing looks and compliments but there is also an undesirable element that has shown interest in him because of his type and he is entire. These are the ppl I want to keep him away from for obvious reasons,
He has recently started chewing the furnitre when his owner is out [she is at college and has a f/t job in a pub. She really never sees him. He is on his own for all that time poor boy.]
I think he has been hit at some point because he shies away from your hand and can be nervous when he first meets someone but he is fine in a min.
So in a nutshell, he is g oing through adolescence with no guidance, he is suffering from seperation anxiety probably a lot to do with the way he is treated just before his owner leaves, but with some basic training/reinforcement and with a fair but firm hand, he would make someone their dog in a lifetime. Im not just saying that, I really believe it!!


----------

